# Does anyone know if this tjet was ever made



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I would love to find a 1957 chevy nomad in tjet scale. Does anyone know if anyone ever made a resin one??


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

Never heard of a tjet size '57 nomad, but tyco made a nice '55 nomad for sure.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Only ones that are close are Drewis and Matty's 55 and 59 Nomad Surf Wagons. The El Camino is tasty too!

http://www.dmslotcars.com/?page_id=18


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Some guys just gotta get out more - go here - http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=398644

Be prudent to get ahold of this guys and see if he will pop you a couple to play with! pig


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks for the plug PP, but I think Ed's wanting TJet scale...RM


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Like that Dennis, but scaled down. I think Roger Corrie use to shrink cars down. Just figured that Roger, mev or someone would have popped this car out, I'm sure I'm not the only Nomad nut out there.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I've questioned the lack of all 3 for a while now Ed. I had forgotten about Drewis and Matty's stuff until Ho Models linked them for the NEW 70 GTO Judge he's casting for them. Then I remembered he did the surf rods. And I knew about the ones Randy did PP.. But like Ed, I'd like T Jet scaled Nomads...


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

So I guess yer dremels are broke and you have no modeling skills! Oh well.  pig


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

partspig said:


> So I guess yer dremels are broke and you have no modeling skills! Oh well.  pig


thats like saying here's a stick, paperclip and can of tuna, go build a garage.

I want a scaled version nomad to race with the autoworld 57 chevy's. Anyone can glue a post in a hotwheel, thats not what i'm looking for.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

A scaled version is exactly what I am talking about! Not just glueing a post in a Hot Wheels car. Using a dremel and Exacto knives/saws to cut and section an existing resin body, or a tyco body, down to "t-jet size". Takes some time and patience. I have done it on a couple of my resin casts already to get them to fit a chassis properly. If you can do it with a stick, a paperclip and a can of tuna, I commend you!!  pig


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

sethndaddy said:


> I would love to find a 1957 chevy nomad in tjet scale. Does anyone know if anyone ever made a resin one??


I shrank an AFX down to TJET size swb several years back and sold so there are a couple floating around somewhere.

Not having fun since the sequester 

Roger Corrie
Virginia Beach, VA


But its good to almost everyone is still here


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Roger- Sequester ???


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Now that AW has made a 57 Chevy body, it really wouldn't take much to prune an X traction nomad roof off and splice it to fit the T Jet body. The side glass shouldn't be much of an issue, and the back window can be left open for a surf board or something. The tailgate might be an issue though since it slopes differently than the coupe trunk.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Now that you mention it, you could take an AFX delivery, split the roof, narrow it down and bond it to a 57 body...who needs side glass anyways??? Makes a good adverstising space...RM


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

vaBcHRog said:


> I shrank an AFX down to TJET size swb several years back and sold so there are a couple floating around somewhere.
> 
> Not having fun since the sequester
> 
> ...


I looked Roger, but I must have missed that one. I thought you had done one, but couldn't find one in my stash. pig


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

some nice idea's now, got my mind twisting, I guess hacking a few autoworlds won't hurt anything, just gotta get the correct pieces of the puzzle.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Go for it! There are several of us that would be willing to make babies of the original!!! pig


----------

